# Built in 850 liters aquarium between toilet and kitchen



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

My first aquarium project, it will be a aquarium between toilet and kitchen, with 130 cm, height 65 ck and deap 112 cm.
Here are some pictures of what i got for now.
Some ideas, feedback, tips and advice would be nice..


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

The rockwork is very nice.Looks like a nice start so far. Will be waiting to see how all the rocks come together. Good Luck!
:thumb: 
opcorn:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

sweeeet


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice Turtle.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it!
How are you going to access the very far back of it towards the bottom?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks sweet! Cant wait to see it done but catching a fish in there is going to be a pain!


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Puuhhh, yesterday i start puting on some epoxy, i understand that the colours are to dark now, so i have to start over again whith the painting, many hours in front of me, starting now with putting on a new layer cement...


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

That background is amazing.... This is a build I will be watching often opcorn:


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Now i made the first pice, some pictures.

Only coulor.








Whith epoxy, very glossy









Under water it looks more nice, maybe little bit strong coulors, but i like that.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Its looking good, I cant wait to see it set up and full of fish opcorn:


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, i have not decided yet what kind of fish i will have in the tank, i while ago i went to chatuchak market in bangkok, i took some pictures there (around 90).
Here you can see them if you are intressted.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1032459653 ... -zHkLGJAw#

Some samples.

Ciklids, 50 cent each..









Nice aquarium









Some fish


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Will this filter work good enouf for water filtration (40-60 liter).


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Hi luzze. I enjoyed your slide show on Picasa. I'm not sure about those filters. As long as it they don't leak they should work.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

luzze said:


> Hi, i have not decided yet what kind of fish i will have in the tank, i while ago i went to chatuchak market in bangkok, i took some pictures there (around 90).
> Here you can see them if you are intressted.
> 
> Ciklids, 50 cent each.


That's the price they should be :thumb: Gorgeous flowerhorns.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah 50 cents for cichlids that's a Steal!!!!! Fish here in the US they are going for 4.00 to 8.00 for that size :lol:


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

The first piece siliconed, 3 tubs of silicone...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking of maybe using this kind of lightning, will it turn out nice, or what do you guys think?


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

5cents said:


> Nice Turtle.


What turtle? I can't see


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I think he was referring to one of the structures... kinda looks like a turtle shell...maybe...

:lol: I also looked for a turtle for a few dedicated minutes and could not find one... :lol:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

ok i now i dont feel so bad


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

Turtle was in the pic link...

I like the lighting idea, hope to see it come to fruition.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would love to be in on the wall project. How to isolate which parts, bringing down a large enough hole, hiding pibes, re-do any already excisting pibes ex. water, warmth, etc. inside the wall and fixing it back up.

Also i would love to give you inspiration on DIY on the aquarium itself and inside the tank aslong as its DIY.

What i cant help you with that you be better off asking the forum about i think would be 
- fish
- plants
- gravel and similar

You can p.m me for a faster response.

Nice work so far. Regards Tobi


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

luzze said:


> Thinking of maybe using this kind of lightning, will it turn out nice, or what do you guys think?


i love this pattaya light by the way haha..

Thou there is T-5's and 8's specifically made to enhance underwater colors.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> 5cents said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Turtle.
> ...


It is on the 9th picture of the first page. The head is in the foreground on the right and the shell is to the left. lol I thought it was a great hidden treasure!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

5cents said:


> Vancitycam said:
> 
> 
> > 5cents said:
> ...


See? He was talking about the rock that I thought he was talking about...


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

I just put in the second large piece, will test whith water in a few days, will be intressting to see if it breaks or not.


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

did it hold?


----------

